# Women will now be allowed to become Army Rangers!



## Ralphy1 (Sep 23, 2014)

Gung-ho for the girlls!  But is this just a sop for gender equality by the Army that knows how few could meet the physical requirements?  Methinks so, not even Wonder Woman could pass the tests in my never humble estimation, and your agreement is anticipated...


----------



## Warrigal (Sep 23, 2014)

What's a ranger?


----------



## Ralphy1 (Sep 23, 2014)

An elite soldier with special training to work special ops.  It requires great physical ability and the psychological profile to stealthily kill...


----------



## Warrigal (Sep 23, 2014)

The Ranger Creed

*Ranger Handbook version*

*R*ecognizing that I volunteered as a Ranger, fully knowing the hazards of my chosen profession, I will always endeavor to uphold the prestige, honor, and high esprit de corps of the Rangers.
*A*cknowledging the fact that a Ranger is a more elite soldier who arrives at the cutting edge of battle by land, sea, or air, I accept the fact that as a Ranger my country expects me to move further, faster and fight harder than any other soldier.*
N*ever shall I fail my comrades. I will always keep myself mentally alert, physically strong and morally straight and I will shoulder more than my share of the task whatever it may be, one-hundred-percent and then some.*
G*allantly will I show the world that I am a specially selected and well-trained soldier. My courtesy to superior officers, neatness of dress and care of equipment shall set the example for others to follow.*
E*nergetically will I meet the enemies of my country. I shall defeat them on the field of battle for I am better trained and will fight with all my might. Surrender is not a Ranger word. I will never leave a fallen comrade to fall into the hands of the enemy and under no circumstances will I ever embarrass my country.*
R*eadily will I display the intestinal fortitude required to fight on to the Ranger objective and complete the mission though I be the lone survivor. Rangers Lead The Way!!!
—Ranger Handbook SH 21-76[SUP][2][/SUP]​I doubt that many women will make the grade, but if they should, and they accept the creed, why not?


----------



## Ralphy1 (Sep 23, 2014)

Biologically, emotionally, and psychologically, not their cup of tea, at least for most...


----------



## Warrigal (Sep 23, 2014)

Perhaps there are already some exceptional women warriors who want to be admitted to be the Rangers.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Sep 23, 2014)

Yes, I'm sure, and I hope never to meet one in a dark alley...


----------



## oldman (Sep 23, 2014)

Aileen Wuornos would have been a good candidate, if she didn't kill any of her own.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Sep 23, 2014)

Hopefully, serial killers would not pass the psych tests but may become one after their training...


----------



## JustQuinn (Sep 23, 2014)

biologically?  emotionally?  physically?   Oh  come now   stop  droning  on with that  old  school  rubbish.  You are so "yesterday"


----------



## Ralphy1 (Sep 23, 2014)

The only woman that I know who might want to join and who would qualify is Lisa...


----------



## MaggieJewel (Sep 23, 2014)

As a former female military member (20 years United States Air Force), I believe few women could meet the physical requirements necessary to be Rangers.  If some can, without the standards being lowered in any way, then I say good for them.  My major fear for women in combat is the natural tendency for men to be more concerned with protecting the female of the species than the mission at hand.


----------



## MaggieJewel (Sep 23, 2014)

Rangers are the US Army's elite ground fighting force.  Very physically and emotionally strenuous requiremets.  G.I. Jane (circa 1996; starring Demi Moore) is a fictional movie about a woman "ranger".


----------



## Ralphy1 (Sep 23, 2014)

Doubt there will any Demi Moore types signing up...


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 23, 2014)

MaggieJewel said:


> Rangers are the US Army's elite ground fighting force.  Very physically and emotionally strenuous requiremets.  G.I. Jane (circa 1996; starring Demi Moore) is a fictional movie about a woman "ranger".



there's always Calamity Jane  ...


----------



## Davey Jones (Sep 23, 2014)

Dame Warrigal said:


> What's a ranger?


  You never heard of the Long Ranger ????shame on you.


----------



## Warrigal (Sep 23, 2014)

Yes I have, but Kit Carson was my favourite.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Sep 24, 2014)

This thread has degenerated to a point that I can no longer participate on a meaningful level...


----------



## Warrigal (Sep 24, 2014)

Nonsense. We're just starting to get down to your level of degeneration. :tongue:


----------



## Ralphy1 (Sep 24, 2014)

Sick, very sick...


----------



## Warrigal (Sep 24, 2014)

:yes:


----------



## Ralphy1 (Sep 24, 2014)

Can't you squeeze some therapy out of your socialist system?


----------



## QuickSilver (Sep 24, 2014)

Ralphy1 said:


> Biologically, emotionally, and psychologically, not their cup of tea, at least for most...



Seriously?????  Ralphy..Ralphy..  So what are you saying?  I agree that due to biology, most women are not as strong as men.. We lack upper body strength for the most part.   However, are we to garner from your statement that you believe wome are not  emotionally, or psychologically  equal or many times exceeding men?  I think so.. and for you to suggest otherwise is pretty sexist.. don't you think?  Or are you just throwing a little red meat out there for us to chew on?


----------



## Ralphy1 (Sep 24, 2014)

Biology is destiny for most of us.  It is not that we are not equal it is that we are different.  Men can never be the nurturers that women are, and women can never be the warriors that men are...


----------



## Warrigal (Sep 24, 2014)

I was physically unable to become an air stewardess. 
 I have duck's disease. It's hereditary.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Sep 24, 2014)

Yes, by all accounts you are a strange bird...


----------



## Warrigal (Sep 24, 2014)

:lol: all of our bird life is a bit different down here.

 

and then there is the very rare and very shy oozlum bird.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Sep 24, 2014)

Well, birds of a feather, or at least having feathers, should stick together...


----------

